# Kimber Aegis or Sig 229 Enhanced Elite



## new2guns (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm looking for a carry gun and have narrowed it down to these two guns. As you can tell by my screen name I am new to guns but have handled alot and rented and shot as many as I can. I keep going back to these two guns after looking at others. Price wise theay are only about $100.00 apart. I just need a little input from thoes who are more expierenced than I and see which you think. Thanks.


----------

